# problème relève courrier mail iphone



## sokolov (18 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum (donc désolé si je me suis trompé d'emplacement pour mon premier post) Voila, j'ai depuis quelques jours un problème assez genant avec mon iphone et l'application mail sur iphone. Je m'explique: Je suis sur iphone 4 (version 4.3.5) tout marchait parfaitement jusqu'à il y a de cela une dizaine de jours, l'appli mail ne releve plus mes mail alors qu'elle le faisait systématiquement avant.
Je suis sur gmail, j'ai bien vérifié que la configuration imap et pop est bien faite, la connexion internet est par wifi (routeur avec un firewall éteint) a chaque fois que je lance mail la roue d'actualisation tourne avec le message relève courrier a coté mais sans succès (elle ne s'arrête pas)
J'ai essayé de supprimer le compte le recréer sans succès, j'ai même ressayé une reinitialisation de l'iphone toujours sans succès.

Pour information, l'appli mail sur osx marche parfaitement. Merci pour vos réponses par avance


----------



## Chalkduster (18 Août 2011)

sokolov a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum (donc désolé si je me suis trompé d'emplacement pour mon premier post) Voila, j'ai depuis quelques jours un problème assez genant avec mon iphone et l'application mail sur iphone. Je m'explique: Je suis sur iphone 4 (version 4.3.5) tout marchait parfaitement jusqu'à il y a de cela une dizaine de jours, l'appli mail ne releve plus mes mail alors qu'elle le faisait systématiquement avant.
> Je suis sur gmail, j'ai bien vérifié que la configuration imap et pop est bien faite, la connexion internet est par wifi (routeur avec un firewall éteint) a chaque fois que je lance mail la roue d'actualisation tourne avec le message relève courrier a coté mais sans succès (elle ne s'arrête pas)
> ...



J'aurais plutôt posté ça dans la rubrique, iPhone et pas internet et réseau :
> http://forums.macg.co/iphone/
Après je dis rien


----------



## sokolov (19 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si le problème viens de l'iphone, ou du réseau justement. Histoire de port? de hardware? J'ai fait pas mal de recherches, ce problème semble arriver spontanément et se résoudre après plein de manipulations hasardeuses.
J'aimerai juste avoir une piste à creuser...


----------

